# 3 Word Story



## Jontain (Apr 28, 2011)

So, slow day.

Had a look in the search and hadn't found anything to similar to this so thought it could be a bit of a giggle with the strange minds that frequent in here.

If it is a lame idea you can throw rocks at me until i leave

Rules are you can add the next 3 words to the previous post, once you have added to the post you must wait for the story to have another 5 posts before adding your next 3 words. The point is you can put the story in any direction that you want but the words you add must make (to a point) enough sense to the previous words. If you get ninja'd then please edit your post blank so we dont end up following more than one story.

go.

"It all began"


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

One Saturday Morning


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one Saturday morning *with slithy toves*


----------



## leandroab (Apr 28, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> It all began one Saturday morning *with slithy toves*



It all began one Saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss


----------



## Asrial (Apr 28, 2011)

leandroab said:


> It all began one Saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss *and smoking a*


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 28, 2011)

Cuban, Fuckin' Cigar


----------



## Hallic (Apr 28, 2011)

"It all began one Saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a Cuban, Fuckin' Cigar."

My wife told


----------



## Jontain (Apr 28, 2011)

_bit obvious but..._

_"It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go...."_


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

_It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with._.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

_It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming_


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 28, 2011)

Where this is going.

I see it.


----------



## Jontain (Apr 28, 2011)

^ lol, could get messy....


----------



## Bradd (Apr 28, 2011)

8 string guitar. 

*ouch*


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual *demons were present*


----------



## Jontain (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled *to suck the*

...


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

Holy shit this is getting more fucked up by the post..

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the *last bit of*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled *to suck the last bit of wax out of*


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled *to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby*


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 28, 2011)

...wtf was i thinking...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue *made of glass*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass *from the nipple*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass *from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

3 words.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 28, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue *made of glass*



Hahahaha where did the friggin' "statue" come from?  It makes it that much funnier though


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> 3 words.


 
I know... I have a lot of words highlighted but that's leftover from the last dude. My bad. I failed. 

Plus you can't judge me for the Virgin Mary... "lest ye be judged..."


----------



## Jontain (Apr 28, 2011)

lol, keep em coming!


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I know... I have a lot of words highlighted but that's leftover from the last dude. My bad. I failed.
> 
> Plus you can't judge me for the Virgin Mary... "lest ye be judged..."



You wrote "Of the Virgin Mary". Four words.

You are a terrible person for his reason.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

I resign...


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 28, 2011)

Edit: misread


----------



## Winspear (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary*.*

I promptly took


----------



## Jontain (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary*.*

I promptly took a bag of


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary*.*

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to *pay the queen*


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to* pay the queen for her services.*


----------



## TimSE (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. *She was not*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not *an easy slag*


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag* but she loved*


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved *all three inches*


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 28, 2011)

Damnit. I've been 'd


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches *of the stuff*


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff *known as my*


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 28, 2011)

Now I got ninja'd.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

Also.. this must be published when it's finished.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my *long and girthy*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my *long and girthy*


 
It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

WTF @ the grammar in this thread being better than almost any other thread I've read this week...


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

It's because we're writing a story bro. Correct grammar is a must!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught *a whole tire




EDIT:* Also, best goddamn thread ever and I fucking love you guys.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught *a whole tire* but the queen


----------



## Randy (Apr 28, 2011)

Didn't we used to have one of those threads where it was one big long story and everybody added a little bit and pasted it as things went on?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen *Caught on fire*



[woot XD Dr Seuss time]

Like


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire *like hot shit
*


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit *her skin boiling*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit *her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing*


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ninja smiley XD


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, *and the smell*


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

Retro, you have to wait 5 posts before you can do it again.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, *and the smell*


 
Oh dear jesus...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

oh sorrrrrry stoppignnow im waitign 5 posts


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

Read the rules people. Where would we be without rules? Communism.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, *and the smell of her raunchy
*


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> oh sorrrrrry stoppignnow im waitign 5 posts


Blank out your other one so we just have one story going sir.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, *and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus*


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

my other one?


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, *and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She*


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, *and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, *and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing*


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus burned when she looked at my big fat throbbing *testicles up close*.






*Everyone please format your words properly so we don't have to correct capitalization and such when the next person copy/pastes.*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

chesticles and testicles that throb all in one sentence... pulitzer prize material FO SHO


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> chesticles that dance and testicles that throb all in one sentence... pulitzer prize material FO SHO


Fix'd


----------



## Rook (Apr 28, 2011)

Edit: triple fail


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

*Not once did*


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 28, 2011)

Edit: damn, guess ill have to try and turn it into back to the future later, if anyone does before I do.... Watch out.


----------



## Rook (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did* I launch the*


Too slow, prydogga


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 28, 2011)

Fuuuu that took me ages on my phone


----------



## Rook (Apr 28, 2011)

Same dude hahaha


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once didI launch the *polished whale dick*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the *delorean whale dick but when I do, *


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

i changed from delorean  sorrrrrryyyyyyy polished sounded funnier


----------



## Rook (Apr 28, 2011)

^3 words at a time dude, edit that shit!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 28, 2011)

edit: ninja pleazeee


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

i think he forgot to unbold mine


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

I only added 3 word... 

There are 6 bolded, but if you look at the last post you'll see mine was totally legal


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

someone post so i can


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do,* I'll soak planets






And I fixed retro's edit in there.
*


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz *because i am*

Like


----------



## Rook (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am *the fucking don.*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don*.* *Bitch better have*


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
*seven goats ready*


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

*I un'd you 
*


----------



## Rook (Apr 28, 2011)

Ninja'd again...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wet* stank ass loving.
*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

Woooooooow...

It was vaguely cautious in the beginning and now all caution has been thrown to the wind... 

This has been one hilarious fuckin' day on SSO between this thread and Fred's comments about homeboy's lumberjack sister...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wetstank ass loving*. Either that or*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

You'd think I was tardy to the party... WHAT THE FUCK is slithy toves?


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wetstank ass loving*. *Either that or* a tame donkey*


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> You'd think I was tardy to the party... WHAT THE FUCK is slithy toves?


 
im guessing its an english thing cause ive never heard of em lol


----------



## Hallic (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wetstank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey *from Redlight-Amsterdam*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wetstank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam *because I DEFINITELY*


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wetstank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY *Did not want*


----------



## anarki (Apr 28, 2011)

EDIT : nvm XD


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wetstank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wetstank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...


 
Wiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wetstank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. *Hell, I'd even*


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wetstank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even *quaff a pint*




fyi, "slithy toves" are from Lewis Carroll's "Jabberwocky:" " 'twas brillig, and the slivy toves did gyre and gimble in the wabe. All mimsy were the borogoves and the mome raths outgrabe."


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wetstank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. 
Hell, I'll even quaff a pint *of fine equine*


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wetstank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. 
Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine *semen and piss*


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wetstank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. 
Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss *with a splash*


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. 
Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash *of thick afterbirth






*


Mindcrime1204 said:


> im guessing its an english thing cause ive never heard of em lol





Varcolac said:


> fyi, "slithy toves" are from Lewis Carroll's "Jabberwocky:" " 'twas brillig, and the slivy toves did gyre and gimble in the wabe. All mimsy were the borogoves and the mome raths outgrabe."


Rep'd for getting it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. 
Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth* if I would


*


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. 
Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would *turn into the*


----------



## leandroab (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. 
Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the *fucking Jesus that*


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. 
Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the* fucking Jesus that** is John Petrucci.
*


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. 
Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, *but with less*


----------



## The Somberlain (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have
seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. 
Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that *sodomizes Chuck Norris*


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less *sucking, and more*


----------



## Razzy (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more *hooking up with*


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with * fat, transvestite hookers*


----------



## matthewm94 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, *because I've got*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got* the good aids.*


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. *The best, Infact.*

(Totally three words)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.* So if you*


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you *stick your huge*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge *cathode ray tube*


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube *up Leandro's gaping*


sorry dude


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...



All's fair in love and Leandro's anus...

Love in Leandro's anus is exceptionally fair... And encouraged...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping *Brazillian bikini bottoms
*


----------



## Thep (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, *be prepared to*


----------



## Alwballe (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to *receive le br00tal*


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal *cockles of damnation!*


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! *Excessive amounts of*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of* back ally abortions*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 28, 2011)

'd


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


>



You 'd yourself?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> You 'd yourself?



Nope... I was proclaiming my dom


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts ofback ally abortion *rampaging the suburban*


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts ofback ally abortion rampaging the suburban *whore houses I* 

Like


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts ofback ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I *frequent with a*


----------



## Bradd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts ofback ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I *am god when*


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts ofback ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a* chainsaw in hand*


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 28, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts ofback ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I *frequent with a*





Bradd said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts ofback ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I *am god when*



Awkward.

EDIT: 777th post!


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 28, 2011)

^ Well, obviously since my post came before his, we would continue in the direction I took it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 28, 2011)

^ Shush! Don't spoil it


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts ofback ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with achainsaw in hand,* disemboweling my foes*


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes *with malicious intent*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

This last sentence is going to be tough to end...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent *i kicked a*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent i kicked a* cripple in the
*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 28, 2011)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent *i kicked a*



Dude! Syntax!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Dude! Syntax!



You can't change topics within one sentence... I know... But "You gotta ro-o-oll w/ the punches..."


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 28, 2011)

^^^ I'd let her sell me a house ANYDAY










oh wait


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## MikeH (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a *wood chipper with*


----------



## littlephil (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with *my hobnailed boots*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots*.

Soon thereafter my
*


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots*.

*Soon thereafter my *pants fell down*


----------



## -42- (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down *revealing a giant.*


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant *honey badger licking*


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking* my long petrified*

Like


----------



## -42- (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified *wood statuette which*


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which *oozes hot, chunky*


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks* like Don Trump*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump *slapping a sea*


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea *turtle in the*


----------



## -42- (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the *ass while receiving*


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving *a toupee from*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from* Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally
*


----------



## -42- (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally *my ex-wife decided *


----------



## littlephil (Apr 28, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided *to tell me*


----------



## -42- (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: *"Pay child support."*


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", *which made me*


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me *back hand her*


----------



## -42- (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. *When police arrived*


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, * that familiar rumbling *


----------



## -42- (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly *in my tumbly*



(that edit was totally warranted)


----------



## timbaline (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly *made me worry*


----------



## littlephil (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry *that my dinner*


----------



## Asrial (Apr 29, 2011)

littlephil said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...


might be homosex


----------



## littlephil (Apr 29, 2011)

sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. *Distressed by this*,


----------



## leandroab (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this *fucking British wedding

*(That's on tv right now... )


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding *I gathered some*


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some *fine virgin's blood*


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 29, 2011)

rofl, only on a metal message forum fellas

imagine if we were on a hip hop forum or country-bumpkin forum


----------



## thedarkoceans (Apr 29, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...


----------



## mayx (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. *Suddenly a horse*


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with ac hainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horse *head in my*


----------



## CFB (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horse head in my *bathtub softly spoke*


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which lookslike Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke *of beastiality and *


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and* even sexier things
*


----------



## Djent (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality andeven sexier things that made me


----------



## Djent (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality andeven sexier things that made me *cum my pants.*


----------



## mayx (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants* and swallow a
*


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 29, 2011)

onetimeoneplace:
Stop it. 
Read the damn rules.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pantsand swallow a *huge and putrid*


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pantsand swallow a huge and putrid *pile of babies*


----------



## myampslouder (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pantsand swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies *while touching my*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my *cross sectional area.*


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 29, 2011)

EDIT:-


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2011)

** Bruce Lee noise**


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area *with a fluffy*


----------



## Dvaienat (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy *pink feathered duster*


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster *followed by a*


----------



## Static (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a *deafening roar which*


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which *called to the*


----------



## Asrial (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the *gods of cornflakes*


----------



## timbaline (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. *They lactated all*


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all *the available pubes*


----------



## leandroab (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all *t*he available pubes* inside scherzo1928's butt*


Payback MOFAKKA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, *which is bleached*


----------



## timbaline (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached *snake on a*


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 29, 2011)

timbaline, that doesn't make any sense: fix it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2011)

Fix it NOW!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. S*nakes on a*

*EDIT: Now we can begin the next sentence w/ a proper clause so as to maintain the grammar... *


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 29, 2011)

^ 

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a *plane was okay.

*


----------



## Djent (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

*The KY jelly*


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly *was completely ineffective*


----------



## simulclass83 (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective *at igniting my*


----------



## leandroab (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my *need for Tesseract*


----------



## GATA4 (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my *ne*ed for Tesseract, *and my taint*


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 29, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my *ne*ed for Tesseract, and my taint*: slimey and inflamed. 
*


----------



## timbaline (Apr 29, 2011)

Woah Woah Woah, there was nothing to fix, it made sense....... I'm insulted


Edit: Nevermind, I can't read. I thought it said "it was a bleached" not "it was bleached"....


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 29, 2011)

timbaline said:


> Woah Woah Woah, there was nothing to fix, it made sense....... I'm insulted


They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached *snake on a

*Unlessyou were going for an aside/non sequitur, it didn't make grammatical sense.


EDIT TO YOUR EDIT:  all is well, we all read fail every once in a while.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 30, 2011)

leandroab said:


> They lactated all *t*he available pubes* inside scherzo1928's butt*
> 
> 
> Payback MOFAKKA!!!!!!!!!!


 
Apparently the milk from my ass pubes cures cancer...






















I'd still rather drink my own piss.


----------



## timbaline (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. *The only effective*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2011)

'd


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 30, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> 'd


No ones posted yet, just update,


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective *sexing technique is
*


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is* an Alabama hotpocket
*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket *slathered in toblerone
*


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 30, 2011)

an alabama hot pocket is really nasty as it is, not sure if it needs to be slathered in toblerone


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2011)

WhooOooooOoooAaaAh!!! He said the secret word!!!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, *and boiled in*


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in *Randys ball sweat.*


----------



## Murmel (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. *Which smells like*


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like *heinous bees performing*


----------



## thedarkoceans (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing *oral sex and*


----------



## Winspear (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.


I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.


Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.


Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 


Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and *fisting on a*


----------



## myampslouder (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.



I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.



Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.



Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 



Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.


The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a *massive pile of*


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.



I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.



Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.



Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 



Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.


The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of *horrific comic books*


----------



## Murmel (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.



I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.



Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.



Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 



Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.


The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books *that contained pictures*


----------



## leandroab (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.



I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.



Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.



Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 



Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.


The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures *of dolphins doing*


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.



I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.



Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.



Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 



Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.


The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing *unspeakable acts of*


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 30, 2011)

"The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone"

 So much fucking win


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.



I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.



Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.



Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 



Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.


The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of *arcane evil.

After
*


----------



## leandroab (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.



I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.



Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.



Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 



Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.


The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After *defecating inside a/an*


----------



## CFB (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.



I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.



Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.



Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 



Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.


The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a *sauna, I considered*


----------



## Trash Suresh (Apr 30, 2011)

red burned pussy

lol too late! 

btw.. "After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on


----------



## Winspear (Apr 30, 2011)

Guys, we need help


----------



## leandroab (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.



I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.



Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.



Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 



Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.


The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on *guys. We need*

Nice work EtherealEntity


----------



## Trash Suresh (Apr 30, 2011)

lol


----------



## Asrial (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.



I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.



Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.



Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 



Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.


The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need *85% more beer*


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 30, 2011)

^ I approve this message.


----------



## timbaline (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.



I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.



Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.



Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 



Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.


The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer* and twice as*


----------



## myampslouder (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as*much warm entrails*


----------



## Asrial (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails *as Captain Planet*


----------



## leandroab (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet *once shoved up*


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up *a donkey's ass*


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 30, 2011)

This thread contains more run-on sentences than an 8th grader's paper. I'll be honest and say it makes me twitch a little . Ironically, I still love this thread.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass *and ripped thedarkoceans*


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans*' ass open wide.*


----------



## thedarkoceans (Apr 30, 2011)

uh,i love you Bucky.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> This thread contains more run-on sentences than an 8th grader's paper. I'll be honest and say it makes me twitch a little . Ironically, I still love this thread.





A very, very, perverted 8th grader. 

This reminds of a paper my sophomore English teacher, who I remain on good terms with, got earlier this year from one of her students. The prompt was on "What do you enjoy about writing?" Well, this student decided to compare writing to masturbation, including him "gripping" his "pen" until he "climaxed" by "ejaculating" the "words" onto the "paper". Yes, all those were actual quotations, plus it emphasized the dual meanings. 

It was a practice FCAT paper, so it got sent to the state DoE for grading. 

Seriously, though. 
You guys are all perverts. Can we get away from all the sex and make this about something else? 

And don't make about golf, I know you guys will go all innuendo on it.

I love this forum.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 30, 2011)

Some of you guys are making this make even less sense than it already does


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 30, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> A very, very, perverted 8th grader.
> 
> This reminds of a paper my sophomore English teacher, who I remain on good terms with, got earlier this year from one of her students. The prompt was on "What do you enjoy about writing?" Well, this student decided to compare writing to masturbation, including him "gripping" his "pen" until he "climaxed" by "ejaculating" the "words" onto the "paper". Yes, all those were actual quotations, plus it emphasized the dual meanings.
> 
> ...



Holy shit. I shall rep you, then please pass it on to that kid. 

Anyway, carry on, guys... My brain juices ain't flowing right now


----------



## Murmel (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans*' *ass open wide.* Sarah Palin once*


----------



## leandroab (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans*' *ass open wide.Sarah Palin once * said ":golf:* * this*


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans*' *ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this,* I would rather*


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather*shoot my own*


----------



## leandroab (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rathershoot my own *Alaskan heroin than*


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than * watch Jay Leno.*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 30, 2011)

'd


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno.* A Møøse once*


----------



## Murmel (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno.A Møøse once *pierced her vagina*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 30, 2011)

You didn't get it.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 30, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> You didn't get it.


I sure did not. But that doesn't stop me from continuing the story


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 30, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I sure did not. But that doesn't stop me from continuing the story


You've never seen it? 



EDIT-You're from Sweden, even!


----------



## leandroab (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina *while trying to*


----------



## niffnoff (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.




I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.




Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.




Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 




Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.



The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.


After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle* of Jack Daniels
*


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, *when my wife*





(Trying to get this one back to the wife  it's making me nervous how much it lost track of her )


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...


----------



## niffnoff (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred *horse shit and*


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 30, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...


 ..


----------



## niffnoff (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, *and imagined that*


----------



## timbaline (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that *a donkey jizzed *


----------



## niffnoff (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed *into a bucket *


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket *while being consumed*


----------



## niffnoff (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed *a ridiculously obscure*


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 30, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## groph (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which *butts butts butts
*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 30, 2011)

God damnit, groph.


----------



## groph (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which butts butts butts god damnit, groph *you bleeding moron,

BLEEDING MORON EDIT: I can't read rules, sorry.
*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2011)

**I fail**


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 30, 2011)

That wasn't supposed to be part of the story, but I guess it is now.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 30, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' *Of course I*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## metalheadblues (May 1, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Asrial (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but *my sitar wouldn't...*


----------



## Murmel (May 1, 2011)

Asrial said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...



....


----------



## Rook (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, *Sarah Palin's ass*


----------



## mayx (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass *acne is about*


----------



## thedarkoceans (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about *to explode.** I*






hey guys,put some usernames inside that.and make it longer!


----------



## niffnoff (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I *thedarkoceans declare that*


----------



## thedarkoceans (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that* i love tasty*


that is a present for the next writer.


----------



## 13point9 (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty *Push Pops, especially *


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially* penis flavored ones*


----------



## Murmel (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones*. But since nobody*


----------



## thedarkoceans (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especiallypenis flavored ones.*I declare too*


----------



## thedarkoceans (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especiallypenis flavored ones.I declare too *that Scherzo1928 has*


----------



## thedarkoceans (May 1, 2011)

delete my last 2 replies.they are not my posts.my little bro has wrote them and they arent following the 3 words story.delete them and continue writing bullshits!


----------



## leandroab (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones*. *But since nobody* has a 12 inch
*


----------



## niffnoff (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, *my poor pizza-dick



For those not in the know, pizza dick is something with dimensions like 12" around, 2" long. CONTINUE THE STORY!
*


----------



## niffnoff (May 1, 2011)

-


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 1, 2011)

^ You have to wait 5 posts before you can post again, clear out that post. 

*Why is nobody reading the damn rules?*


----------



## Dead Undead (May 1, 2011)

I think we need grammar and spell check near the end of every page...

As well as a re-post of the rules.


----------



## Encephalon5 (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, *drenched in cheese*


----------



## niffnoff (May 1, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^ You have to wait 5 posts before you can post again, clear out that post.
> 
> *Why is nobody reading the damn rules?*



Sorry doc


----------



## Hallic (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.


----------



## niffnoff (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

*Out of nowhere...*


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 1, 2011)

niffnoff, you only waited three updates...


----------



## Alberto7 (May 1, 2011)

This is just funny


----------



## Dead Undead (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, *memes from hell*


----------



## Hallic (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, *summoned Shono back*!


----------



## Murmel (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! *"Hai guys! Wat*


----------



## Alberto7 (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat *hw u change*


(Notice this part doesn't need to make *MUCH* grammatical sense [only some] )


----------



## brick (May 1, 2011)

ninja


----------



## brick (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change *your name on
*


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name on* only 3 hours
*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 1, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alberto7 (May 1, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...





WHAT'S THIS HERESY?!


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

*Back in Mexico, *


----------



## Murmel (May 1, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...



I had too


----------



## Hallic (May 1, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I had too



i love you


----------



## CFB (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono* avenged his father
*


----------



## metalheadblues (May 1, 2011)

CFB said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...


...LOL


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while *being publicly hilarious*


----------



## Hallic (May 1, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while *being publicly hilarious*




u changed it


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 1, 2011)

Hallic said:


> u changed it


He made it make grammatical sense.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 1, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> He made it make grammatical sense.





Someone else changed it first, I just corrected the change in grammar because I'm a grammar nerd, or Nazi depending on your perspective.


----------



## metalheadblues (May 1, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...


..keep it going


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, *which was counterproductive*


----------



## Hallic (May 1, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Someone else changed it first, I just corrected the change in grammar because I'm a grammar nerd, or Nazi depending on your perspective.



was refering to including metalheadblues y/n..
nevermind me


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, *as only Iraqi*


----------



## Encephalon5 (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, as only Iraqi *oil bandits can*


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, as only Iraqi oil bandits can *eat camel spiders*


----------



## metalheadblues (May 1, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 1, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, as only Iraqi oil bandits can eat camel spiders while on CNN. *Midget infestation became*


----------



## Asrial (May 2, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, as only Iraqi oil bandits can eat camel spiders while on CNN. Midget infestation became *an olympic sport*


----------



## Murmel (May 2, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, as only Iraqi oil bandits can eat camel spiders while on CNN. Midget infestation became an olympic sport *in Mongolia. When*


----------



## Josh_Conlee (May 2, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, as only Iraqi oil bandits can eat camel spiders while on CNN. Midget infestation became an olympic sport in Mongolia. When *afore mentioned midgets*


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 2, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, as only Iraqi oil bandits can eat camel spiders while on CNN. Midget infestation became an olympic sport in Mongolia. When afore mentioned midgets *gained political power*


----------



## leandroab (May 2, 2011)

-


----------



## Encephalon5 (May 2, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, as only Iraqi oil bandits can eat camel spiders while on CNN. Midget infestation became an olympic sport in Mongolia. When afore mentioned midgets gained political power *Brian Boitano went*


----------



## thedarkoceans (May 2, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, as only Iraqi oil bandits can eat camel spiders while on CNN. Midget infestation became an olympic sport in Mongolia. When afore mentioned midgets gained political power Brian Boitano went *to kill Osama*.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 2, 2011)

holy shit this is still going


----------



## leandroab (May 2, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, as only Iraqi oil bandits can eat camel spiders while on CNN. Midget infestation became an olympic sport in Mongolia. When afore mentioned midgets gained political power Brian Boitano went to kill Osama. *After that I*


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 2, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, as only Iraqi oil bandits can eat camel spiders while on CNN. Midget infestation became an olympic sport in Mongolia. When afore mentioned midgets gained political power Brian Boitano went to kill Osama. After that I *jostled an Asian's*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 2, 2011)

This makes absolutely no sense at all.


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 2, 2011)

It all began with slithy toves and piss drinking. What else would you expect? Coherence? Ha!


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 2, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, as only Iraqi oil bandits can eat camel spiders while on CNN. Midget infestation became an olympic sport in Mongolia. When afore mentioned midgets gained political power Brian Boitano went to kill Osama. After that I jostled an Asian's *penis.*

*The end.*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 2, 2011)

It all began one saturday morning with slithy toves, drinking my piss and smoking a cuban, fuckin' cigar. My wife told me to go fuck myself with a gigantic flaming 8 string guitar. Realizing the sexual demons were present I felt compelled to suck the last bit of wax out of a newborn baby statue made of glass from the nipple of the Virgin Mary.

I promptly took a bag of powdered sugar to pay the queen for her services. She was not an easy slag but she loved all three inches of the stuff known as my long and girthy pro fishing pole. I almost caught a whole tire but the queen caught on fire like hot shit her skin boiling, her chesticles dancing, and the smell of her raunchy fish-infested uterus Burned When She looked at my big fat throbbing testicles up close.

Not once did I launch the polished whale dick but when I do, I'll soak planets in sticky jizz because i am the fucking don. Bitch better have seven goats ready for some wet stank ass loving. Either that or a tame donkey from Redlight-Amsterdam because I DEFINITELY did not want this KY jelly to go unused. Hell, I'll even quaff a pint of fine equine semen and piss with a splash of thick afterbirth if I would turn into the fucking Jesus that is John Petrucci, but with less sucking, and more hooking up with fat, transvestite hookers, because I've got the good aids. The best, in fact.So if you stick your huge cathode ray tube up Leandro's gaping Brazillian bikini bottoms, be prepared to receive le br00tal cockles of damnation! Excessive amounts of back ally abortion rampaging the suburban whore houses I frequent with a chainsaw in hand,disemboweling my foes with malicious intent, I kicked a wood chipper with my hobnailed boots.

Soon thereafter my pants fell down revealing a giant honey badger licking my long petrified wood statuette which looks like Don Trump slapping a sea turtle in the ass while receiving a toupee from Marilyn Monroe. 

Coincidentally my ex-wife decided to tell me: "Pay child support.", which made me back hand her. When police arrived, that familiar rumbly in my tumbly made me worry that my dinner might be homosex. Distressed by this fucking British wedding I gathered some fine virgin's blood and licked a boob. Suddenly a horsehead in my bathtub softly spoke of beastiality and even sexier things that made me cum my pants and swallow a huge and putrid pile of babies while touching my cross sectional area with a fluffy pink feathered duster followed by a deafening roar which called to the gods of cornflakes. They lactated all the available pubes inside scherzo1928's butt, which is bleached. Snakes on a plane was okay.

The KY jelly was completely ineffective at igniting my need for Tesseract, and my taint: slimey and inflamed. The only effective sexing technique is an Alabama hotpocket slathered in toblerone, and boiled in Randys ball sweat. Which smells like heinous bees performing oral sex and fisting on a massive pile of horrific comic books that contained pictures of dolphins doing unspeakable acts of arcane evil.

After defecating inside a sauna, I considered to jizz on guys. We need 85% more beer and twice as much warm entrails as Captain Planet once shoved up a donkey's ass and ripped thedarkoceans' ass open wide.Sarah Palin once said ":golf: this, I would rather shoot my own Alaskan heroin than watch Jay Leno". A Møøse once pierced her vagina while trying to open a bottle of Jack Daniels, when my wife declared she preferred horse shit and then took LSD, and imagined that a donkey jizzed into a bucket while being consumed a ridiculously obscure cthulhu mythos after-which Butts Butts butts: 'God damnit, Groph you bleeding moron!' Of course I can djent but my sitar wouldn't...

Meanwhile, in Alaska, Sarah Palin's ass acne is about to explode. I thedarkoceans declare that i love tasty Push Pops, especially penis flavored ones. But since nobody has a 12 inch cock ring about, my poor pizza-dick, drenched in cheese, got very detuned.

Out of nowhere, memes from hell, summoned Shono back! "Hai guys! Wat hw u change your name ononly 3 hours." Shono dies forever. 

Back in Mexico, Shono's son, Joono avenged his father's tiny penis while being publicly hilarious by raping a dog, which was counterproductive, as only Iraqi oil bandits can eat camel spiders while on CNN. Midget infestation became an olympic sport in Mongolia. When afore mentioned midgets gained political power Brian Boitano went to kill Osama. After that I jostled an Asian's penis.

The end.
*
Or was it?
*

I'm still hoping we can make this make sense.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 2, 2011)

well played


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 2, 2011)

does this mean we have to start over?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 2, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> does this mean we have to start over?



Who ever posts three words decides.


----------



## Dead Undead (May 2, 2011)

*I decided to*


----------



## Encephalon5 (May 2, 2011)

I decided to *shit in a*


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2011)

I decided to shit in a *Dean control cavity*


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 2, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity *to improve tone*


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 2, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity *to improve tone, it looked better*


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 2, 2011)

-


----------



## groph (May 2, 2011)

butts butts butts


----------



## Asrial (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better *after my "refinish"*


----------



## leandroab (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" *that consisted of
*


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 3, 2011)

Chapter 2

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of* sperm whale sperm,


I saved the original for posterity, and will add the chapters as we move along.
*


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted ofsperm whale sperm* it's taste reminded*


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded *me of yesteryear, *


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2011)

@ Chapter 2


----------



## brick (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear,* the proper mongolian.*


----------



## Asrial (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. *Except less frightening.*


----------



## Winspear (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening*. And with more*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening*. *And with more *delicious crab meat.*


----------



## Alberto7 (May 3, 2011)

'd


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. *The erect penguin*


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin *is not mortal*


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, *and has unlimited *


----------



## Alberto7 (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited *fecal power to*


----------



## 13point9 (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to *eliminate tree dwellers*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, *those dastardly scamps.*


----------



## Alwballe (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. *But he does*


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does *not throw feces *


----------



## Shoonoo (May 3, 2011)

Guys im back


----------



## -42- (May 3, 2011)

Shoonoo said:


> Guys im back



Dead.


----------



## Shoonoo (May 3, 2011)

What did i do?


----------



## Shoonoo (May 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 3, 2011)

Shoonoo said:


> What did i do?



You just don't get it.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 3, 2011)

how has he not been IP banned yet?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 3, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> how has he not been IP banned yet?



I'm guessing he's using a tunneling program like Tor.


----------



## niffnoff (May 3, 2011)

... Shono, i only found out about him yesterday... Oh dear.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces *at midgets because*,


----------



## Encephalon5 (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because, *big booty bitches*


----------



## niffnoff (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because, big booty bitches *have mighty big*


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 3, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big *hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis*


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 3, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I decided to shit in a dean control cavity *belonging to David Kanlkles*



Fukkin ninja'd


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 3, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big *hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Shankle*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 3, 2011)

We need two more words.


----------



## GATA4 (May 4, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis *Tron was like*


----------



## Asrial (May 4, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "*I'm eating* *Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon

*Suck it, it is a fictional greek dish, split up for pronounciation. One word!
Wikipedia says so!
Or it is rather a coining of a word. Anyway, it is not (completely) fictional, so I guess it's legit.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 4, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon* from Asrial's anus".
*


----------



## Asrial (May 4, 2011)

You have absolutely no idea of what you've just started.


----------



## Murmel (May 4, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". *The taste reminded*


----------



## thedarkoceans (May 4, 2011)

*me of dicks*


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 4, 2011)

please dont change this inspirational tale into a longest word possible contest


----------



## CFB (May 4, 2011)

Longest words - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 4, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks* that have marinated 
*


----------



## niffnoff (May 4, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated *a shit farm*


----------



## GATA4 (May 4, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm *hibiscus with salsa.*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 4, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm *hibiscus with salsa.* This perplexed the


----------



## 13point9 (May 4, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the *Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile*


----------



## Encephalon5 (May 4, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, *after Shono went*


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 4, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went *to hell, he*


----------



## metalheadblues (May 4, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.
> 
> Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he* trolled with Osama*


....


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 4, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.
> 
> Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama *and Saddam Hussein*


----------



## metalheadblues (May 4, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.
> 
> Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein* happily ever after*


....(leaving sevenstring.org forever)


----------



## fwd0120 (May 4, 2011)

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 4, 2011)

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected *NO HE DIDN'T.*


----------



## Asrial (May 5, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. *With an opossum.*


----------



## Murmel (May 5, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

*Later that day*


----------



## niffnoff (May 5, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day *a giant marshmellow*


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 5, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow *fucked your mother*


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 5, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother *up her nose*


----------



## metalheadblues (May 5, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.
> 
> Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.
> 
> Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose* then the ear*


..


----------



## 13point9 (May 5, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose then the ear, *it acquired the*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 5, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose then the ear, it acquired the *flavouring of the*


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 5, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose then the ear, it acquired the flavouring of the *earwax so that*


----------



## Asrial (May 6, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose then the ear, it acquired the flavouring of the earwax so that *it pleased Korea*.


----------



## Murmel (May 6, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose then the ear, it acquired the flavouring of the earwax so that it pleased Korea. *Kim Jong-Il demanded*


----------



## Winspear (May 6, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose then the ear, it acquired the flavouring of the earwax so that it pleased Korea. Kim Jong-Il demanded *the papyrus containing*


----------



## Alberto7 (May 6, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose then the ear, it acquired the flavouring of the earwax so that it pleased Korea. Kim Jong-Il demanded the papyrus containing *Perry the Platypus*


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 6, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose then the ear, it acquired the flavouring of the earwax so that it pleased Korea. Kim Jong-Il demanded the papyrus containing Perry the Platypus's* Spell to preserve*


----------



## Winspear (May 6, 2011)

Good save, sir.


----------



## CooleyJr (May 6, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose then the ear, it acquired the flavouring of the earwax so that it pleased Korea. Kim Jong-Il demanded the papyrus containing Perry the Platypus's* Spell to preserve it's possessor against
*


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 6, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Good save, sir.


 
I was going to link the song, and I saw an even better name for that song in the comments.

"Ancient Plant-Based Pieces Of Paper Inscribed With Runes and All Sorts Of Mystical Goodies To Shoot Son Of a Bitch Alligator Looking Thingies and Keep Them From Eating me Because I Slipped From my Boat Due To the Deck Being Covered&#65279; In Salsa and Hand Lotion That I Bought From a Pakistanny For Half Price."

looool


----------



## metalheadblues (May 6, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.
> 
> Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.
> 
> ...


......


----------



## Encephalon5 (May 6, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose then the ear, it acquired the flavouring of the earwax so that it pleased Korea. Kim Jong-Il demanded the papyrus containing Perry the Platypus's Spell to preserve it's possessor against them crooked vultures. *Following the execution*


----------



## Asrial (May 7, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose then the ear, it acquired the flavouring of the earwax so that it pleased Korea. Kim Jong-Il demanded the papyrus containing Perry the Platypus's Spell to preserve it's possessor against them crooked vultures. Following the execution *of Hello Kitty*


----------



## Murmel (May 7, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose then the ear, it acquired the flavouring of the earwax so that it pleased Korea. Kim Jong-Il demanded the papyrus containing Perry the Platypus's Spell to preserve it's possessor against them crooked vultures. Following the execution of Hello Kitty*, the disfigured fetus*


----------



## Rook (May 7, 2011)

I decided to shit in a Dean control cavity to improve tone, it looked better after my "refinish" that consisted of sperm whale sperm. it's taste reminded me of yesteryear, the proper mongolian. Except less frightening. And with more delicious crab meat. The erect penguin is not mortal, and has unlimited fecal power to eliminate tree dwellers, those dastardly scamps. But he does not throw feces at midgets because big booty bitches have mighty big hearts. Meanwhile, Ghengis Tron was like "I'm eating Lopadotemacho-selacho-galeo-kranio-leipsano-drim-hypo-trimmato-silphio-paraomelito-ypho-phatto-perister-alektryon-opte-kephallio-kigklo-peleio-lagoio-siraiobaphe-tragano-pterygon from Asrial's anus". The taste reminded me of dicks that have marinated a shit farm hibiscus with salsa. This perplexed the Mongolian tribesmen.

Meanwhile, after Shono went to hell, he trolled with Osama and Saddam Hussein happily ever after. Shono got ressurected NO HE DIDN'T. With an opossum.

Later that day a giant marshmellow fucked your mother up her nose then the ear, it acquired the flavouring of the earwax so that it pleased Korea. Kim Jong-Il demanded the papyrus containing Perry the Platypus's Spell to preserve it's possessor against them crooked vultures. Following the execution of Hello Kitty, the disfigured fetus* stared erotically at*

EDIT: P.S That blatantly wasn't Shono, it's a fake troll haha.


----------



## fwd0120 (May 10, 2011)

Perry that platypus FTW!!! 

Agent P = My hero....


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

Necrobump this thread awesome 

New three words: I got stuck


----------



## Black43 (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck *in a pile*

What the hell. Because... necrobump.


----------



## flint757 (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile *of dog shit*


----------



## mcd (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit *twice this week*


----------



## flint757 (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week *while filleting my*


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my *moustache. When I*


----------



## SeanSan (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. When I *stumbled upon several*


----------



## flint757 (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. When I stumbled upon several *bags of dildos*


----------



## Muzakman (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. When I stumbled upon several bags of dildos *drenched in a*


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. When I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a *vat of soup,*


----------



## flint757 (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. When I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty,


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. When I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty, *So I put *


----------



## jbab (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. When I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty, So I put * one up my *


----------



## _RH_ (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my *nose, like Columbian *


----------



## Force (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian *ferret trainers do. *


----------



## Mike (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. *To my surprise,*


----------



## flint757 (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, *the smell was*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was *quite pleasant though, *


----------



## Muzakman (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, *yet I couldn't*


----------



## JulianEmdon (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't* disable the vibrator
*


----------



## Asrial (Dec 13, 2013)

And the thread returns! 

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator *that penetrated the*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't *bottle it into*


----------



## flint757 (Dec 13, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't *bottle it into*



You're a bit behind. 

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated *the outer rim of*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 13, 2013)

flint757 said:


> You're a bit behind.


 How so?


----------



## flint757 (Dec 13, 2013)

You skipped 2 when you posted that.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 13, 2013)

flint757 said:


> You skipped 2 when you posted that.


Holy s**t didn't see that


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 13, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of *slightly infected anus*


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 14, 2013)

Then suddenly, potato.


----------



## flint757 (Dec 14, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. *It hit me*


----------



## Black43 (Dec 14, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me *in the ear*


----------



## SeanSan (Dec 14, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear *and my uterus*


----------



## flint757 (Dec 14, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. *An explosive pregnancy*


----------



## Muzakman (Dec 14, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy *painted the walls*


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 14, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall *of the convent *


----------



## Asrial (Dec 14, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent *clowns.

Walrus, the*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 14, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the *the honey eating*


----------



## Asrial (Dec 14, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating *leader of Saturn*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 14, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn *took my hand*


----------



## Muzakman (Dec 14, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, *gently placing it*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 14, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it *on the old*


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 14, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old *DUSTY ANAL DILDO 
*


----------



## Asrial (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-*shaped stuffed manatee*


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee *and forced me*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me *lodge it down*


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down *until it was*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was *compacted between my*


----------



## flexkill (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my *cheek and gums*.


----------



## 80H (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. *As my mother*


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother *held back tears*


----------



## SeanSan (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tear, *I fetched giant* 

Like


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, *rusty, disease infected*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected *forceps to remove*


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove *the guinea pig *


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig *from the clutches*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 15, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches *of the honey*


----------



## Asrial (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honey*monster. "Hey, stop*


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop*, listen! Hey! Listen!"*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen! Hey! Listen!" *said the guinea*


----------



## flint757 (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen! Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen! Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. *Then Jim Morrison, *


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen! Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. *He had to *


----------



## jbab (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen! Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to *share his infected *


----------



## Force (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen! Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to share his infected *incontinence pad with
*


----------



## Mike (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen! Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to share his infected incontinence pad with *Tom Selleck's mustache*.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen! Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to share his infected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. *But once again*


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen! Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to share his infected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again *I become lost*


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pile of dog shit twice this week while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasant though, yet I couldn't disable the vibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen! Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to share his infected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost *in floppy breasts*


----------



## Spike Spiegel (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts *that felt like*


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like *Donald Trump's toupee*


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 16, 2013)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee *on rainy days.*


----------



## flint757 (Dec 17, 2013)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. *The wetness of*


----------



## flexkill (Dec 17, 2013)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of *soiled cotton sheets*


----------



## Asrial (Dec 17, 2013)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets *made honeymonster bisexual.*


----------



## Black43 (Dec 17, 2013)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. *Princess Betty's vagazzle*


----------



## Asrial (Dec 18, 2013)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle *cried salty tears*


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 18, 2013)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears *when it tried*


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Dec 19, 2013)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried *a whole banana *


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 19, 2013)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana *and died instantly.*


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 22, 2014)

This thread disappeared and it makes me sad, so let's bring it back.

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana and died instantly. 

*To Betty's dismay,*


----------



## asher (Jan 22, 2014)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana and died instantly. 

To Betty's dismay, *the banana then*


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2014)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana and died instantly. 

To Betty's dismay, the banana then *formed weeping sores*


----------



## FruitCakeRonin (Jan 22, 2014)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana and died instantly. 

To Betty's dismay, the banana then formed weeping sores *on the backside*


----------



## flint757 (Jan 22, 2014)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana and died instantly. 

To Betty's dismay, the banana then formed weeping sores on the backside *of her bum*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 22, 2014)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana and died instantly. 

To Betty's dismay, the banana then formed weeping sores on the backside of her bum *then she gave*


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jan 22, 2014)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana and died instantly. 

To Betty's dismay, the banana then formed weeping sores on the backside of her bum then she gave *inexplicably soggy Funyuns*


----------



## Force (Jan 22, 2014)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana and died instantly. 

To Betty's dismay, the banana then formed weeping sores on the backside of her bum then she gave inexplicably soggy Funyuns *a thorough shake,*


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 4, 2014)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana and died instantly. 

To Betty's dismay, the banana then formed weeping sores on the backside of her bum then she gave inexplicably soggy Funyuns a thorough shake, *before departing for*


----------



## flint757 (Feb 4, 2014)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana and died instantly. 

To Betty's dismay, the banana then formed weeping sores on the backside of her bum then she gave inexplicably soggy Funyuns a thorough shake, before departing for *breakfast. She landed*


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 6, 2014)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana and died instantly. 

To Betty's dismay, the banana then formed weeping sores on the backside of her bum then she gave inexplicably soggy Funyuns a thorough shake, before departing for breakfast. She landed *in a vat*


----------



## AndrewFTMfan (Feb 6, 2014)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana and died instantly. 

To Betty's dismay, the banana then formed weeping sores on the backside of her bum then she gave inexplicably soggy Funyuns a thorough shake, before departing for breakfast. She landed *in a vat *of sour fluids


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 6, 2014)

I got stuck in a pileof dog shittwicethisweek while filleting my moustache. I stumbled upon several bags of dildos drenched in a vat of soup, looking quite tasty. So I put one up my nose, like Columbian ferret trainers do. To my surprise, the smell was quite pleasantthough, yet I couldn't disablethevibrator that penetrated the outer rim of slightly infected anus. Then suddenly, potato. It hit me in the ear and my uterus. An explosive pregnancy painted the wall of the convent clowns.

Walrus, the the honey eating leader of Saturn took my hand, gently placing it on the old DUSTY ANAL DILDO-shaped stuffed manatee and forced me lodge it down until it was compacted between my cheek and gums. As my mother held back tears, I fetched giant, rusty, disease infected forceps to remove the guinea pig from the clutches of the honeymonster. "Hey, stop, listen!Hey! Listen!" said the guinea from New Guinea. He had to sharehisinfected incontinence pad with Tom Selleck's mustache. But once again I become lost in floppy breasts that felt like Donald Trump's toupee on rainy days. The wetness of soiled cotton sheets made honeymonster bisexual. Princess Betty's vagazzle cried salty tears when it tried a whole banana and died instantly. 

To Betty's dismay, the banana then formed weeping sores on the backside of her bum then she gave inexplicably soggy Funyuns a thorough shake, before departing for breakfast. She landed in a vat of sour fluids *which smelled suspiciously*


----------

